# Up All Night ... : (



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball and I have been up most of the night. This has been going on again the past few nights ... and, getting progressivly worse.

He will settle down with me and then wake up licking my face or hands. Sometimes he justs sits there looking at me. If I pretend that I don't notice, he starts making a soft sound ... I don't know how to describe it.

Snowball has always followed me around. Well, sometimes he settles down with Felix in the afternoon ... but, I have noticed a difference there, too. He just wants to be here with me almost fulltime.

What is kind of bothering me is the way Snowball is looking at me. It's just different. He always looks at me lovingly with those soulful looking eyes ... but, this is something different. He will sit there and not take his eyes off of me for the longest time. I keep on having this strange feeling ... as though he is thinking he is afraid that he is going to lose me. 

It's a little before seven o'clock in the morning here ... and, as I am typing he fell asleep snuggled right next to me. But, he just moved to change his position again. 

Yesterday morning ... after he had drifted off to sleep he started coughing in his sleep. This has never happened before. I have heard that is not a good sign. In the meantime, he has a dental appointment on Monday. And, then sometime after that he wil be scheduled for the actual dental cleaning. I am not sure what to do ... if I should call the vet once again. 

This morning one of my friends who is a fitness trainer is coming over to work out with me. Which means I have to get up and get ready ... while this precious fluff baby has finally fallen back to sleep. Now I have to disturb him.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I would definitely discuss with the vet and I probably would postpone the dental until he settles down or you figure it out. Hugs from Zach and Boo.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree, I would talk to the vet before the dentals. I am hoping he is just responding to the fact that the season has really started to change, the air inside is a bit staler, etc. I am not sure how it has been in VA but here it has been so dreary. This morning when I left, Luck was in the living room sitting on the floor, I went into the living room because he usually is a at the door while I am leaving, but he was just sitting there and looking at me. I think winter is a very difficult time for the little ones and their mood do change.

Hope all is well and try to get in a nap sometime this afternoon. Hugs from us


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe he's sensing he's going to leave... Rylee did that before he died..I hope the vet can help him.. he probably doesn't feel well so he's worried..

Bitsy is slowing down, nearly blind but the other night she laid her head on my arm and her eyes got huge and she just stared at me, I bet her precious little noggin and she laid there for a long time just looking at me..

She hadn't done that in a long time,it was like she was trying to memorize my face so she could keep it forever..


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Marie, is he active before you go to bed or is he resting? I would try to make sure he's tired before you guys go to bed. The coughing could be heat if you're using it--it could be dry. I used to use a humidifier with Trevor--he coughed too in the winter at night. However, I'd definitely talk to the doctor. Try to take a nap later too.

Sending love and hugs to you guys:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Marie I can certainly understand your worry when these little ones do anything that seems out of the normal. I'm one who worries about every little thing. I agree with the others about postponing the dental until you can be sure that nothing is bothering Snowball. Maybe he's just napped too much during the day and isn't sleepy at night???? Sending prayers that it's just something like that.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with Walter it could be the season. My two are restless since they don't get to go outside a lot. And sleep a lot. But if you are not comfortable getting Snowball a dental I would definitely cancel it! It's nerve racking enough without extra worry from strange behavior.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm worried about both of you. Unless he has serious dental issues, I would postpone the dental.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would run it by the vet since you have a great one. As for the dental, I might see them about how his teeth look just to make sure there isn't any kind of infection going on that can cause his behavior right now. If nothing important than I would put off the dental until you know he's feeling more like himself. Could be the season change and heat but you want to check. Does he have any murmur? Just saying that because of coughing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, our pups read us, so maybe he is just concerned about you?? Just a thought. Here is hoping for a good nights rest for the both of you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe it's nothing Marie, just waking up and looking at his pretty Mama.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sometimes a change in their behavior is minor or not serious, even though it's not their normal routine. But you know him best and if you are worried I'd ask the vet too. 
Maybe it is dry air (seasonal like they said) afterall we sometimes don't sleep all night or have a scratchy throat but don't actually get a cold. Do dogs fight off colds/coughs like we do? I hope he's ok and it's nothing to worry about. I think I would wait on the dental too.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

My Maltese all sleep with me and they sleep through the night. If any one of them wakes up, for instance like my Lexie once in awhile, then I suspect she has to go potty. So I take her to her potty pad...back to bed and she goes to sleep. Now if this were not the reason for the wake up, I would suspect there is some health issue going on. Maybe upset tummy. Or the wake up could signal some type of pain.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am hoping it is just the weather too.. I was also going to suggest a humidifier. 

Funny - just as I was drifting off to sleep last night, Ozzie woke up and started growling a very soft, low growl... he had done this before and I think it is his way of trying to get attention...? Last night he was looking at the light on the humidifier then staring at me... it kind of creeped me out, like I couldn't help but wonder if there was a ghost or intruder (Sean is out of town for work) but I think he was scared of humidifier since the light was turned towards the bed and he could see the vapor...? 

I tried to cuddle with him but he was too agitated and then eventually just went to sleep. I didn't really think much of it... maybe the dry air is irritating Snowball? I am hoping it is nothing! I don't blame you about the dentals.. I get sooo anxious when mine get them done. Let us know what your vet says!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back to see if you contacted your vet.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, I also think it could be the season and shorter days. Sending hugs to you both.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I wondering if this is less about Snowball and more about you. He is so tuned into you, he may be sensing that something is wrong (health wise) with you. Something you don't even know yourself yet. I'm worried that he's afraid for you.

On the other hand, he may be trying to tell you something -- but what? He may have something wrong that he wants to alert you to, but I'm feeling very sure that it's the other way around -- that he is sensing something is wrong with you.

Sending lots of prayers my dear friend. Just tried to call you, but didn't get an answer so hope that you are sleeping.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I wondering if this is less about Snowball and more about you. He is so tuned into you, he may be sensing that something is wrong (health wise) with you. Something you don't even know yourself yet. I'm worried that he's afraid for you.
> 
> On the other hand, he may be trying to tell you something -- but what? He may have something wrong that he wants to alert you to, but I'm feeling very sure that it's the other way around -- that he is sensing something is wrong with you.
> 
> Sending lots of prayers my dear friend. Just tried to call you, but didn't get an answer so hope that you are sleeping.




I agree with Lynn Snowball is so in tune with you, I'm also wondering if that's why he wants to be close to you 
The coughing well I'd most definitely have that checked before dental.
I hope you and precious Snowball are sleeping peacefully


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Marie, just checked in and saw your thread.
Is there maybe another noise or is it maybe still from new years fireworks?
Ullana is always so scared of it and starts days before until a couple of days after new years celebration's. Just a thought. 
I definately would talk to your vet again before doing his dental. 

Please keep us updated on him. Keeping my fingers crossed it's nothing serious with Snowball and you both get some sleep soon!

Hugs


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for your caring and supportive posts. As always, it means the world to me.

Everything will be okay. It has to be.

This evening I plan on spending time posting responses to every one of your posts. I appreciate you took time to share your thoughts and give me wonderful and important feedback. 

If you find time and when you can ... please go back and read all the responses ... only because so many of you touched on different things to consider as to why this could be happening. And, I don't want to miss something by trying to put it all in one post.

After I finish responding to everyone on this thread ... then I will be sending another thread that I hope you don't miss. (the threads seem to go by so quickly as new members join and we have so many new threads throughout the day and evening) 

The new thread will be called ... *Touch The Wind*

Warm and loving hugs to all of you ...

Marie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- it sounded like Snowball was getting a little sleep when we talked last night -- but I hope you got some sleep too. I love you, gf and don't like to see you worry about your little sweetheart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie how's little Snowball today?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I want to thank everyone for your caring and supportive posts. As always, it means the world to me.
> 
> Everything will be okay. It has to be.
> 
> ...





Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie how's little Snowball today?


Paula, I sent the above just a while ago ... it explains that I am posting more tonight. I am just catching up with some of the other posts first. 

Love you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi friends ... I am responding to each of your posts individually tonight. However, just in case anyone misses the information about the dental ... we are just seeing the dental specialist to get something set up for later. A dental is not planned for next week. Just getting a second opinion on what the specialist sees before the actual cleaning, etc. When we are there on Monday afternoon ... Dr, Chamberlain, the dental specialist ... will already have Snowball's last dental and health histories sent by Leesburg Veterinary Hospital and Snowball's cardiologist, Dr. Tyrrell. They are all going to be participating in this. Snowball's cardiologist is in the same building, right down the hall from Dr. Chamberlain. 

Snowball's regular vet wanted us to plan for his dental in February because she sees a molar way in the back that appears to have a little gingivitis. And, that cannot be left go a long time because of his mitral valve disease ... it would be risking an infection going into his heart. 

However, all of you are right ... I would not have him go under with a dental if he is not feeling up to par ... unless, of course, his labs would indicate the dental was immediately crucial to protect his heart ... but, I don't see that happening. 


I do think he might be feeling discomfort from the tooth but I am not sure.

Thank you so much for caring with your feedback. You guys are awesome.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think the fireworks comment might just be the thing...even ones far away we don't notice.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> I would definitely discuss with the vet and I probably would postpone the dental until he settles down or you figure it out. Hugs from Zach and Boo.


Thank you so much, Mags. You are right. If you have a minute, please read link #23.

Hugs back to Zach and Boo.



wkomorow said:


> I agree, I would talk to the vet before the dentals. I am hoping he is just responding to the fact that the season has really started to change, the air inside is a bit staler, etc. I am not sure how it has been in VA but here it has been so dreary. This morning when I left, Luck was in the living room sitting on the floor, I went into the living room because he usually is a at the door while I am leaving, but he was just sitting there and looking at me. I think winter is a very difficult time for the little ones and their mood do change.
> 
> Hope all is well and try to get in a nap sometime this afternoon. Hugs from us


Thank you, Walter. I am asking everyone to please read my link #23 in regard to the dental.

And, you are probably right about the weather. It is another dreary day, here too. Rainy and gray. 

That touched me reading what Luck did. I think it was hard for him as you went back to work from the holiday break, too. He has got to miss his daddy.

Hugs back to you and Luck.



michellerobison said:


> Maybe he's sensing he's going to leave... Rylee did that before he died..I hope the vet can help him.. he probably doesn't feel well so he's worried..
> 
> Bitsy is slowing down, nearly blind but the other night she laid her head on my arm and her eyes got huge and she just stared at me, I bet her precious little noggin and she laid there for a long time just looking at me..
> 
> She hadn't done that in a long time,it was like she was trying to memorize my face so she could keep it forever..


Michelle, it's interesting that you said that about leaving. A pet psychic, Diane Roadcap, recently said Snowball senses I worry about that. She thinks though that he will be here for a long time.

Hugs for you and sweet Bitsy. 



kd1212 said:


> Marie, is he active before you go to bed or is he resting? I would try to make sure he's tired before you guys go to bed. The coughing could be heat if you're using it--it could be dry. I used to use a humidifier with Trevor--he coughed too in the winter at night. However, I'd definitely talk to the doctor. Try to take a nap later too.
> 
> Sending love and hugs to you guys:wub:


Kim, he plays right before dinner. 

I think you are right about the heat in regard to it being too dry. We have a filtering system that runs throughout the house ... but, I think we need to get that checked out because my nose was bleeding a little bit ... and, I know it's because it's too dry. 

He only had one coughing episode that night and then was okay. Actually, I woke him up to see if it would stop ... and, it did.

Thank you, Kim. Love and hugs back to you, Tyler, and Trissie.



pippersmom said:


> Marie I can certainly understand your worry when these little ones do anything that seems out of the normal. I'm one who worries about every little thing. I agree with the others about postponing the dental until you can be sure that nothing is bothering Snowball. Maybe he's just napped too much during the day and isn't sleepy at night???? Sending prayers that it's just something like that.


Kathy, you are right about the dental. I explained on Link #23 about Monday's appointment. It's not for the actual cleaning.

I think it was a few things going on at once now that I have thought about everything. Many things all of you touched base with. Thank you for caring. 



sherry said:


> I agree with Walter it could be the season. My two are restless since they don't get to go outside a lot. And sleep a lot. But if you are not comfortable getting Snowball a dental I would definitely cancel it! It's nerve racking enough without extra worry from strange behavior.


Yes, Sherry ... I agree with what Walter said, too. And, in link # 23 I explain he isn't having an actual dental on Monday. 

Thank you for your feedback and caring.



Sylie said:


> I'm worried about both of you. Unless he has serious dental issues, I would postpone the dental.


 Thank you, Sylvia. :heart: We are both going to be fine. 
No dental on Monday. Link #23 explains what the appointment is for.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I would run it by the vet since you have a great one. As for the dental, I might see them about how his teeth look just to make sure there isn't any kind of infection going on that can cause his behavior right now. If nothing important than I would put off the dental until you know he's feeling more like himself. Could be the season change and heat but you want to check. Does he have any murmur? Just saying that because of coughing.


Sue, link #23 explains about Monday's dental. And, I agree ... I think if the tooth in the back has an infection that this could cause him not to feel well. 

I agree about the heat ... more so the dryness ... even though we do have a humidifier. 

Yes, he has mitral valve disease. That is why I was concerned about the cough ... that has never happened like that before. But, it only happened during his sleep that one time ... and, when I woke him up, it stopped immediately.



edelweiss said:


> Marie, our pups read us, so maybe he is just concerned about you?? Just a thought. Here is hoping for a good nights rest for the both of you!


I think he was concerned about me, yes. Not for anything physical. I swear I can be smiling and yet he picks up if I am feeling upset about something. 



Furbabies mom said:


> Maybe it's nothing Marie, just waking up and looking at his pretty Mama.


You just made me smile, Debbie. Thank you. 



Maglily said:


> Sometimes a change in their behavior is minor or not serious, even though it's not their normal routine. But you know him best and if you are worried I'd ask the vet too.
> Maybe it is dry air (seasonal like they said) afterall we sometimes don't sleep all night or have a scratchy throat but don't actually get a cold. Do dogs fight off colds/coughs like we do? I hope he's ok and it's nothing to worry about. I think I would wait on the dental too.


I think all of you who have brought up the seasonal changes and dry air/heat, etc. are so on target. I am sure that hasn't helped.



4furkidsmom said:


> My Maltese all sleep with me and they sleep through the night. If any one of them wakes up, for instance like my Lexie once in awhile, then I suspect she has to go potty. So I take her to her potty pad...back to bed and she goes to sleep. Now if this were not the reason for the wake up, I would suspect there is some health issue going on. Maybe upset tummy. Or the wake up could signal some type of pain.


Yes, it could be pain related, too. He does have some arthritis and he will be ten next month. 

As for pottying ... he has a pad in the bedroom, too. So, that is not a problem. He's funny though ... if he does go in the middle of the night ... he wakes me up to let me know after the fact. So, I end up changing the pad ... as he waits for me to say ... "Good potty Snowball!:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Checking back to see if you contacted your vet.


Thank you, Sue.:smootch::heart:

I posted how I was going to respond to all the posts on Link#20. But, I don't think that will work at this point. LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I am hoping it is just the weather too.. I was also going to suggest a humidifier.
> 
> Funny - just as I was drifting off to sleep last night, Ozzie woke up and started growling a very soft, low growl... he had done this before and I think it is his way of trying to get attention...? Last night he was looking at the light on the humidifier then staring at me... it kind of creeped me out, like I couldn't help but wonder if there was a ghost or intruder (Sean is out of town for work) but I think he was scared of humidifier since the light was turned towards the bed and he could see the vapor...?
> 
> I tried to cuddle with him but he was too agitated and then eventually just went to sleep. I didn't really think much of it... maybe the dry air is irritating Snowball? I am hoping it is nothing! I don't blame you about the dentals.. I get sooo anxious when mine get them done. Let us know what your vet says!


Awww ... thank you, Courtney.:tender: I haven't seen you on SM for a while. I appreciate you took time to post here.

We do have a full house humidifier ... but, we need to get it checked out. It should be working better. But, yes, the air is too dry ... so, that has not been helping.

Oh, that is funny about your humidifier and Ozzie! I am guessing that in this case ... it was not a ghost, but, the vapor from the humdifier. 




mfa said:


> Marie, I also think it could be the season and shorter days. Sending hugs to you both.


Yes, I think all of it is not helping. Hugs back to you and Pearlan, Florence.:wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I wondering if this is less about Snowball and more about you. He is so tuned into you, he may be sensing that something is wrong (health wise) with you. Something you don't even know yourself yet. I'm worried that he's afraid for you.
> 
> On the other hand, he may be trying to tell you something -- but what? He may have something wrong that he wants to alert you to, but I'm feeling very sure that it's the other way around -- that he is sensing something is wrong with you.
> 
> Sending lots of prayers my dear friend. Just tried to call you, but didn't get an answer so hope that you are sleeping.


Well, as we know, yes ... he is really tuned into me. Kind of scary ... not to many can read my mind. LOL

Thank you for calling me last night, dear friend. Glad you answered when I called back later. As you know now, I think it was a combination of things. He did rest pretty well last night. He woke me up a couple of times before dawn ... but, then went back to sleep. Now, I hope I sleep tonight. LOL



Matilda's mommy said:


> I agree with Lynn Snowball is so in tune with you, I'm also wondering if that's why he wants to be close to you
> The coughing well I'd most definitely have that checked before dental.
> I hope you and precious Snowball are sleeping peacefully


He is okay with not coughing now. It was just that one time while he was sleeping. He does sleep kind of funny though. I don't know how he can breathe at all when he buries his head smack down into the blanket. 





Alexa said:


> Marie, just checked in and saw your thread.
> Is there maybe another noise or is it maybe still from new years fireworks?
> Ullana is always so scared of it and starts days before until a couple of days after new years celebration's. Just a thought.
> I definately would talk to your vet again before doing his dental.
> ...


Alexandra, thank you so much.:wub:

Interestingly, the fireworks really don't bother Snowball. I can see by reading how many fluffs are bothered by them that I am lucky in that regard.

I am so sorry Ullana gets so upset by the fireworks. Bless her heart.

Hugs to you and Ullana, Alexandra.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad the little guy slept better last night.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad he did better. seems like he felt your fears for his health..
I know it was so hard for us when Rylee went to heaven.. we still cry for him.. We love our babies all sooo much.. Even as Sassy is the newest in our family, I thought about her all the time until we could adopt her..
Sometimes our hearts hurt thinking about it and I think they sense it..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Glad he did better. seems like he felt your fears for his health..
> I know it was so hard for us when Rylee went to heaven.. we still cry for him.. We love our babies all sooo much.. Even as Sassy is the newest in our family, I thought about her all the time until we could adopt her..
> Sometimes our hearts hurt thinking about it and I think they sense it..


Thank you, Michelle.

I think it was maybe a combination of things going on at the same time ... seasonal changes with dry air ... maybe some of his arhtritis was acting up ... possibly a tooth (molar) causing him discomfort. And, maybe me. 

But, yes ... I think they do sense when we worry about them in that way. It's very hard not to ... especially when we have seen so many fluffs that we got to know and become part of the SM family leave us. And, then there is FB with so many fluffs seriously or terminally ill.

Michelle, just a little while ago I posted another thread ... *Touch The Wind* It's for all the fluff angels at the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven. I hope it can give you some comfort about your angel Rylee.

Hugs.


----------

